# Zombies Invade Mexico City



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Mexicans claimed they reached a world record number of people dressed as zombies Sunday, when nearly 10,000 people staggered through Mexico City, dripping with fake blood, rotting plastic flesh and smudged mascara.

Organizers said that 9,600 people participated, which if true would blow away the current Guinness world record, which is held by the United States. Apparently, last year, 4,093 zombies marched around in New Jersey.

Then, in Australia last month, 8,000 zombies gathered in Brisbane.

http://www.tucsonsentinel.com/arts/report/112811_mexico_zombies/zombies-invade-mexico-city/


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

only a matter of time before real ones are going to be marching!!!


----------



## Loene (Nov 27, 2011)

So is it time to stock up on the zombie survival kits?


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

here's some cool pics, from the win section of failbook.com:


----------

